# Is compatible the drivers of this laptops HP with FreeBSD?



## teo (Apr 19, 2017)

Greetings!


I would like install FreeBSD in this laptops (HP) for the using from day to day, is compatible? 

*Driver-Chipset: *

Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI) Driver
*
Driver-Graphics:* 

AMD High-Definition Graphics Driver
Intel High-Definition (HD) Graphics Driver


*Driver-Network : * 

Atheros 2011 Wireless LAN Driver
Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver
Intel PRO/Wireless Driver
Realtek Local Area Network (LAN) Driver
Ralink RT3090 802.11 b/g/n WiFi Adapter Driver

*Driver-Audio:*

Realtek High-Definition (HD) Audio Driver


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 20, 2017)

I do not have the right answer for you but would be better if you could tell us what are all specific device models involved. However, on the network, Realtek and specially Intel are usually well supported on FreeBSD, the others I do not know. You probably should not have problems with audio too.

Just in case of one/some of those wireless cards be 802.11ac, it is not support on FreeBSD *yet*.

For graphic cards you can look on here.

EDIT: general hardware support here.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, please provide the exact model number. The information you posted are just generic driver names and don't reflect the exact chipsets used.


----------



## teo (Apr 20, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, please provide the exact model number. The information you posted are just generic driver names and don't reflect the exact chipsets used.


This is the exact model of the laptop HP   with 64-bits architecture of windows 7 in the past.


*Model: * HP G62-b86SS Notebook PC
*
.* Graphics Intel (R) HD with graphics memory shared.
*. *WLAN 802.11b/g/n

*Driver-Chipset:*

Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI) Driver
Intel Turbo Boost Technology Driver
IntelR Chipset Software Installation Utility


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 20, 2017)

teo
I can say with fair confidence that you are probably well covered for all the network, and sound adapters you listed -- even without their exact model numbers. Most any of those used within that last 8-10yrs are well supported, in my experience. You _may well_ run into some difficulty with the APU/GPU combo, && the Intel GPU. There has been _quite_ a bit of work in the Intel graphics department on FreeBSD within the last few months. But it's currently in an _extremely_ flux state (things are moving fast). You would probably do well to at least read the FreeBSD mailing list archives for the freebsd-x11@ list. Even better, you might want to subscribe. For a more definative answer form _anyone_. You will _indeed_ need to provide the exact model number -- _especially_ for the any GPU's (graphics adapter(s)). 
EDIT:
OH, and links are good. If you have any for the hardware you're wondering about. 

HTH

--Chris


----------



## teo (Apr 21, 2017)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> Most any of those used within that last 8-10yrs are well supported, in my experience. You _may well_ run into some difficulty with the APU/GPU combo, && the Intel GPU. There has been _quite_ a bit of work in the Intel graphics department on FreeBSD within the last few months. But it's currently in an _extremely_ flux state (things are moving fast).  You will _indeed_ need to provide the exact model number -- _especially_ for the any GPU's (graphics adapter(s)).



In the Linux console  recognizes this as well:

`$ lspci`

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
$
```

I cannot find support of this number BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller or that it is compatible with that number BCM4313  for FreeBSD, someone to help me? I don't understand much of this.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 21, 2017)

hm. There are quite few threads about this specific device on the forums, but on a quick look I could not guess if it is properly working, working, or not working.


----------



## teo (Apr 21, 2017)

> hm. There are quite few threads about this specific device on the forums, but on a quick look I could not guess if it is properly working, working, or not working.


 It's not clear the information about that device in the topics, errors occur in the installation.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 21, 2017)

If this is the only problematic device and there are not many of them, you can usually swap wireless cards on laptops.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 21, 2017)

OK what I'm _not_ seeing in the Linux messages, is anything related to exactly what *Graphics/GPU* are involved here. Same problem.
However. I did take some time to investigate Intel's "code name" for the Core i5, and it looks like it's a *Skylake*.
Again. I urge you to have a browse of the freebsd-x11@ mailing list. You might also search the term "Intel Graphics" from FreeBSD's web page, as well as wiki.freebsd.org. There's a graphics related wiki that lists the progress on all the DRM,EGL, and other Hardware related graphics. With a table of chips, models, and brands currently supported "out of the box". I can't remember where it is. But you should have little difficulty finding it. DuckDuckGo, and other search engines are your friend. A search for "FreeBSD Intel Graphics" should easily point you in the right directions. 

Good luck!

--Chris


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 21, 2017)

teo said:


> It's not clear the information about that device in the topics, errors occur in the installation.


Grrr... I _just_ had the complete table of well supported NIC's open in a tab. But of course when you mention it, I no longer have it open. I'll see if I can remember where I found it. I at least remember it being on FreeBSD's wiki.

--Chris

OK I haven't found the wiki page yet, but it appears that it's been possible to use the BCM4313 chip since around 2011. Here are a few links:
http://freebsd.1045724.x6.nabble.com/BCM94313-td5716971.html
http://freebsd.1045724.x6.nabble.com/BCM4313-9-0R-amd64-td5439184.html
https://forums.pcbsd.org/archive/index.php/thread-20410.html
http://blog.cochard.me/2012/10/using-bcm4313-wireless-chip-under.html
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/26616/

These were 8, and 9 RELEASE. FreeBSD's at 11, and 12 now. I'm confident you're easily covered by now.


----------



## teo (Apr 21, 2017)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> These were 8, and 9 RELEASE. FreeBSD's at 11, and 12 now. I'm confident you're easily covered by now.


 A lot of distortion in the information in those links, anything with clarity, end up in failure or kernel panic, the driver Broadcom-STA under linux works normally, I do not understand because they have not ported the driver to FreeBSD, someone who maybe has used with success this number  BCM4313  of support in FreeBSD?


----------

